# Installation Windows 10 sur Mac Mini



## archettis (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouveau dans l'environnement OSX et j'ai une problèmepour installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac mini (late 2012).
Celui-ci tourne sous Catalina 10.15.2.

J'aimerai installer une version de Windows 10 Arium_LTSC3.1_1906 mais Boot Camp refuse car il dit que ce n'est pas une version 64 bits.
Pourtant j'en suis certain, c'est bien une version de Windows 64 bits.

En cherchant un peu sur le net, j'ai vu qu'il fallait modifier le fichier info.plist dans le contenu du package de Boot Camp.
(voir ici https://www.it-swarm.net/fr/macos/l...as-le-fichier-.iso-sous-windows-10/958612073/)
Pour ce faire il faut d'abord utiliser la commande "csrutil disable" en mode Terminal.
Problème, il semble que sous Catalina, cette commande ne permette plus de modifier les fichiers système.

Je galère depuis 2 jours là dessus et j'ai absolument d'installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2019)

Ben, craches un peu au bassinet et prends un soft payant. Si tu en as vraiment besoin, il sera vite amorti !


----------



## archettis (27 Décembre 2019)

Ca c'est vraiment un commentaire utile.
Je n'y avait pas pensé.
Merci ca m'aide énormément.
Heureusement j'ai vu des commentaires beaucoup plus salutaire sur ce forum.

Pour les personnes qui veulent vraiment m'aider, pour info, j'ai bien évidement essayé d'installer des versions payantes avant d'essayer d'installer une version custom.
J'ai testé une version de Windows 10 Pro, une version de Windows 10 Entreprise et même une version Windows Server 2016.
J'ai exactement le même problème que ce que j'ai décris dans mon post initial.


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2019)

Peut-être une incompréhesion entre nous. Je ne voulais nullement te vexer !

Quand j'ai écrit de prendre un soft payant, je pensais à Parallels, WMare Fusion et consorts.

J'ai assez galéré en son temps avec Bootcamp et il y a fort longtemps que j'utilise Parallels avec maintenant la version Windows 10 qui, par ailleurs, s'est mise à jour dans sa dernière version le mois dernier.

Perso, je ne ferai plus d'essai avec Bootcamp et j'en suis à mon 3ème Mac. Sur le premier, je faisais tourner Windows 7 avec Parallels 4 et j'en suis à la version 15 ....

Vraiment désolé si je t'ai froissé.


----------



## archettis (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 

C'est moi qui m'excuse j'ai mal compris votre message.
Dans mon cas la virtualisation ne m'aidera pas.
j'ai vraiment besoin de pouvoir booter sur un OS Windows.

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2019)

Je fais un bref passage, mais c'est pour doucher définitivement ton espoir de faire une installation d'une version de Windows 10 qui a été bidouillée ! Que dis Apple officiellement, ceci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...sorti de là, tu peux tenter tout ce que tu veux, tu resteras à la rue ! Pourquoi ? Assistant Boot Camp refusera catégoriquement de faire l'installation d'une version qui a été largement modifiée, d'autant plus que l'interface d'installation est très différente de l'originale !

Tel que tu es parti, plus tu trafiques certains fichiers système, plus tu pourris ta version de macOS Catalina, qui non contente de protéger ses fichiers système dans Macintosh HD, fait une déportation de tes données personnelles et logiciels dans Macintosh - Données. Eh oui, avant de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier, il faudrait que tu commences par comprendre comment est structuré ton disque dur interne sous macOS Catalina qui est une version majeure à ce niveau.


archettis a dit:


> Pour les personnes qui veulent vraiment m'aider, pour info, j'ai bien évidement essayé d'installer des versions payantes avant d'essayer d'installer une version custom.
> J'ai testé une version de Windows 10 Pro, une version de Windows 10 Entreprise et même une version Windows Server 2016.


Donc, je me répète, tant que tu ne suivras pas le protocole officiel dans le lien que je cite plus haut, tu resteras à la rue. Dans l'état actuel des choses, vu que tu as fait du bidouillage de fichiers qui remonte à 2012/2014, je te conseillerais vivement de faire une réinstallation complète incluant un formatage de ton disque dur interne.

De plus, tu as à mon avis une méconnaissance de Windows. Quelle est la différence entre la version Famille, Pro et Entreprise ? Le fichier .iso ? Eh bien pas du tout, le fichier .iso est le même et ce qui fait la différence de l'installation est le n° de licence qui permet de choisir une de ces trois versions.

Et pour information, on peut après installation d'une version de Windows, activer/désactiver des fonctions très facilement dans le gestionnaire des services, car dans ta version modifiée c'est tout simplment ce qui a été fait.


----------



## archettis (30 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour Locke, 

Tout d'abord, merci d'avoir pris la peine de répondre à mon post mais je voudrais clarifier certains points qui me semble éronés.

Je peux t'assurer que la différence entre une version Pro, Entreprise et Server ne réside pas uniquement dans le numéro de série.
Sinon je n'aurais pas pris la peine d'essayer d'installer ces 3 versions.
Tu dis que j'ai une méconnaissance de Windows mais ayant plus de 15 ans d'expérience professionnelle en tant que gestionnaire système dans un entreprise je pense avoir les connaissances suffisantes pour maitriser ce point.

Ensuite, tu me dis que je n'arriverais jamais à installer une version bidouillée de Windows via boot Camp.
Ok je veux bien te croire, j'ai des connaissances dans le domaine Apple plus que limitées.
Mais a la base, et avant de tenter de "trafiquer" les fichiers systèmes comme je l'ai vu sur le net, j'avais déjà tenté d'installer des versions officielles sans résultat.
Je n'ai touché aux fichiers système qu'une fois m'être apperçu que cela ne fonctionnait pas avec des versions officielles de Windows.
d'ou mon post qui demandait de l'aide.

Voilà je vais abandonner mon idée de mettre en place un dual boot sur ce mac mini et vais retourner de ce pas dans l'environnement Windows.
Chacun ses préférences 

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'années.


----------



## ericse (4 Janvier 2020)

Je ne comprends pas trop ton problème avec Windows 10, il est parfaitement supporté sur ton Mac, simplement il faut suivre la procédure et télécharger une ISO depuis le site de MS (pour une fois que MS donne un truc gratuitement...)
Après, une infâme bidouille de 2015 sur un OS de 2019, c'est un peu osé, pas étonnant que tu froisses des plumes ici...


----------

